# Aramaic: May your will be done



## Ultras

Hi again to everybody...Can anyone help in writting "*may your will be done" *on aramaic..Thanks


----------



## Nunty

Hi again Ultras 

I know from the context you provided in the late, lamented Hebrew forum thread, but did not provide here (hint!) that you are referring to Jesus' dialogue in Mel Gibson's film. I've looked it up in my Aramaic-Hebrew New Testament.

There are at least two possiblities: 

*Possibility One:* You are referring to Jesus in the Garden of Gethsemane (or a similar usage). In this case, I am taking Luke 22:42. I do not have a Syriac font (and anyway, I am more accustomed to reading the peshitta in Hebrew transliteration), so I'll transliterate as best I can into English.
*bram lo tzivyani ela dilakh nihve.* This corresponds to "but not my will but thine be done".

*Possibility Two:* You are referring to the sense of "thy will be done" that is in the Lord's prayer. Looking at Matthew 6:10, second part:
*nihve tzeviyannakh

*I don't know if this is helpful to you, but maybe someone else will take up the baton!


----------



## Ultras

Yes this is helpfull, that is what i look for...
One more as I have no idea which letters to use can you writte me both options with square (hebrew) letters so I can change them with simillar Aramaic....Thanks in Advance


----------



## Nunty

I replied by PM, suggesting that Ultras go to www.peshitta.org and copy and paste from the Interlinear NT there.


----------



## Ultras

Once more you were helpfull....Thanks a lot and best regards


----------



## Sharjeel72

ܐܒܘܢ ܕܒܫܡܝܐ
ܢܬܩܕܫ ܫܡܟ 
܀ܬܐܬܐ ܡܠܟܘܬܟ
ܢܗܘܐ ܨܒܝܢܟ


----------

